# Odom for Iguodala??



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2011/writers/sam_amick/06/22/iguodala.sixers/

I like it!


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I don't think this is true. Odom/Artest for AI is just impossible.

Rumors say

Wolves want to deal #2 for Gasol or Bynum. Lakers offer Odom. End of story.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ballscientist posted in my thread! I feel special!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

LO and Barnes for Iggy works...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Iguodala's a much better defensive player than Artest and gives the Lakers another perimeter player that's not Shannon Brown that can somewhat create for himself and others. The only problem, yet again, is in putting Bynum/Gasol/Iguodala/Kobe/Random Scrub PG on the floor together. The floor spacing would be absolutely terrible, and even atrocious if said PG isn't hitting his shots. Of course, the Lakers would have to go out and get some more bigs, though, because Bynum of course isn't a sure thing to stay healthy and Joe Smith and Derrick Caracter aren't exactly the guys you want to count on for backup minutes next year.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

A deal like Odom and Walton for Iguodala, or Odom and Artest for Iguodala, Speights and #16 are both deals that I would probably do. Iguodala is awesome on defense, regardless of his salary.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I'd do it if we pull the trigger on the Love trade and get a point guard that can hit 3s, otherwise our floor spacing would be beyond terrible.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

what part of this stupidity I'm reading from my lakers fans think Iggy even remotely has a clue about how to play winning basketball. 

yal do realize without LO we don't win back to back titles he's our most reliable big he's our IQ he's our versatility, he plays inside and out and we are willing to give that up for iguodala a natural born mental midget who in all his time in the league still can't construct a reliable shot or figure out a way to be effective every night without it in the playoffs. Every time I see AI in the playoffs its him dragging his team down to deeat, he ends up with the ball too much with no idea how to generate a good shot for his squad or himself so he'll turn it over or have this dumb look on his face after he misses another jumpshot. 

I ain't moving LO for ANYONE surely not gonna help actualy improve the Sixers while killing our most reliable big. 

without LO no rings Bynum was a bit player for the title teams. LO/Gasol was the line up we won with inside outside guarding multiple positions stretching teams out driving and posting. Bynum has never proven he can be a be factor on a team that wins a title. This past season when he was fully healthhy for the 1st time in the playofs he was part of the teams alleged chemistry problems he wants the ball. Has he proven he can carry the responsibility consistently HELL NO.

I ain't doing this trade wouldn't even consider this crap. You know how ass out we'd be without LO relying on Bynum to stay healthy he goes down then what do we have NOTHING Gasol playing center by himself while we are trying to piece together some sorta pf to play with him Character here for 15 minutes some other guy for another 20 minutes. **** would be a nightmare. 

why are the Lakers panicking to make a damn move it was an attempt at the 4th straight Finals the old magic lakers failed at it,Shaq and Kobe lakers failed at it and this team failed at it its too taxing it wears teams out. 

BUT it doesn't mean we aren't ready to go for it again next season and win the title with a renewed energy and hunger we had grown stale and complacent ,Kobe not practicing, Phil the lame duck. **** wasn't right. 

But its not time to drastically change our identity. in a total panic move. 

Magic's Lakers came back in 91 after falling in an upset in 90. Now we're listening to him say someone has to go when he knows better makes me think he's just hating and hoping we blow it up so Koe doesn't pass him in rings. 

stay the course keep everything in tact tweak try to add speed at pg some shooting not a complete identity overhaul. 

LO is too valuable and AI too clueles to consider this deal.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> stay the course keep everything in tact tweak try to add speed at pg some shooting not a complete identity overhaul.


I am somewhat of the same mind. That's why I would like to try and get Flynn/Webster from Minnesota.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> Ric Bucher-: Lakers are discussing a deal with Philadelphia that would send Lamar Odom and Luke Walton to the Sixers for Andre Iguodala.


from Twitter


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Iggy is a guy I have wanted for a few years now, he is the prefect guy to put next to Kobe. Excellent defender, great athleticism, and a good playmaker.

I love LO, and he is one of my favorite players in the league. But I just might do this deal.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> from Twitter


Please god... please.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah, I'll do LO and Walton for Iguodala any day of the week. He's younger, a great defender and a guy who can cause real problems in the open court.

We would miss LO, and I'd be sad to see him go, but we could use Artest and our MLE to find some sort of replacement for him.


----------



## James Worthy (Jun 22, 2010)

jazzy1 said:


> what part of this stupidity I'm reading from my lakers fans think Iggy even remotely has a clue about how to play winning basketball.
> 
> yal do realize without LO we don't win back to back titles he's our most reliable big he's our IQ he's our versatility, he plays inside and out and we are willing to give that up for iguodala a natural born mental midget who in all his time in the league still can't construct a reliable shot or figure out a way to be effective every night without it in the playoffs. Every time I see AI in the playoffs its him dragging his team down to deeat, he ends up with the ball too much with no idea how to generate a good shot for his squad or himself so he'll turn it over or have this dumb look on his face after he misses another jumpshot.
> 
> ...


This man spoke truth


----------



## RATED-RKOFRANKLIN (Jun 23, 2011)

This is an awful idea. Iguodala is way too inconsistent. Some games he play well and in other games he is on a milk carton.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

RATED-RKOFRANKLIN said:


> This is an awful idea. Iguodala is way too inconsistent. Some games he play well and in other games he is on a milk carton.


You do realize that this trade involves Lamar Odom, right? Outside of this past year, I don't think I've ever watched player as night and day as Odom.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> One source involved in the talks said that Sixers coach Doug Collins “thinks Odom can play the like [Mike] Krzyzewski had Odom doing in the world championships.”​




um.....​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Would be very interesting if we got SF. Instantly makes us better defensively but the guy isn't nearly as good a scorer as Odom and that makes our bench awful for the time being with Artest being the 6th man.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Iggy can score, he just can't really create for himself. In a situation like LA, where he'd be the fourth option I could see him flourishing. Granted I only want him if we've got two players besides Kobe that can hit the three ball consistently in the line up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Also, there's no way we're winning the championship if we get rid of Luke Walton.

-______-


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I really have no interest in this trade...Odom just had his best season ever as a Laker


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

^ So his value has never been higher, right?

I honestly do not know what I think about it.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Yes, value has never been higher.....so we should keep him....because he's good...lol


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

I have mixed feelings. As mentioned before, Odom just had his best year and may continue to perform well. Furthermore, he could be part of a package in a bigger trade later on. On the other hand, the Lakers could stand to get younger and prepare for the future.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

No one is going anywhere.

http://www.basketballforum.com/los-angeles-lakers/459179-rumor-lakers-make-no-moves-all.html


----------

